# Source for Discount Corks Needed



## Grancru (Aug 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a source for discount corks? I need about 1000 to start bottling and prepare for grape season. I need a quality sufficient for up to 5 years aging.

You can reply directly @
[email protected]


----------



## Rocky (Aug 17, 2012)

Grancru, I have used these corks and I have been pleased so far. They are #9 x 1.75 inch. Great price. I should say I don't have anything that will be around in 5 years.

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-VS1-Agglomerated-Corks-1000-Count/dp/B002VFXY3C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345244851&sr=8-2&keywords=1000+wine+corks


----------



## rodo (Aug 17, 2012)

I just bought 1000 from Doug at Brew And Wine Supply (Who is an advertiser and a posting member of this forum). His price was as good as any I had found on the net PLUS he is offering a 10% discount right now.

http://www.brewandwinesupply.com/


----------



## rodo (Aug 17, 2012)

Not quite as good as the price Rocky found though.


----------



## TonyP (Aug 18, 2012)

Five years is a long time in the life of a typical wine maker and 1,000 bottles is a lot of wine. It's good you're going out five years because drinking all that wine in 3 months would give you a buzz.

Seriously, 1,000 is a lot of corks and probably enough that you should consider buying directly from a manufacturer or distributor, particularly if producing 1,000 bottles is an annual occurrence. One possibility is Cork Supply USA: http://www.corksupply.com/our-company/company-profile.aspx .

I'm not an expert on corks and you probably know this already, but I'll say it anyway. All corks are not equal. When comparing prices, look at both size and quality. A longer cork adds extra protection, so there's some tradeoff you can do by getting a longer cork of somewhat less quality. Finally, if you go synthetic I believe you can store your bottles upright, which could make a difference with 1,000 bottles.

Tony P.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 18, 2012)

Not sure about getting corks form someplace that has a "legal disclaimer" in their description. The use of hydrogen peroxide to sanitise is another red flag, is peroxide good for wine making?
Here is some info on using Hydrogen peroxide in wine. 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Wine-1615/2010/5/Hydrogen-Peroxide.htm
BTW, a hectoliter (HTL) is 26.3 gallons. the formula in the link comes out to .6 ML per gallon if using household 3%.

My 1000 count bags come purged with SO2, we know that is safe for wine.

Not sure about going wholesale for 1000 corks, I get them in 6000 to 10000 at a time, not sure if they even would deal with me for that small ammount. 1000 sounds like a lot for a home wine maker but for winerys they buy them in 100,000 at a time or more. I just helped a SMALL local winery get 7 pallets of bottles which is just over 10,000 count.
BTW Rod, thanks for the order!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree with Doug. I also buy 1000 corks at a time and store them in my corkidor. Mine comes branded with my personal logo on them. A few other folks here get those also. When I run out of corks I know I hit the limit for that year.


----------



## Grancru (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the options.
FYI - I did find this article about peroxide and wine:
http://www.awri.com.au/wp-content/uploads/TN06.pdf


----------



## TonyP (Aug 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what do non-commercial wine makers do with 1,000 bottles of wine a year? I can see drinking a bottle a day, but that still leaves 600-700 bottles a year.

Tony P.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

TonyP said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do non-commercial wine makers do with 1,000 bottles of wine a year?
> 
> Tony P.


 Empty them, clean bottle and refill!  You asked!
The more racks you make the more wine you need to make and the more wine you make the more racks you need. It's an unending obsession. Honestly, to me it's more about making good wine and giving it away then it is about drinking. For instance the other night I sold my truck, the buyer left with 6 bottles of wine.

This has been mentioned before but I'll bring it up again. When a delivery man comes to your house (furniture, UPS , fedEx, etc) or repair person and you share some of your wine and give them a tour, it goes a long ways in how they perform or how they treat you in the future.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dan, I couldn't agree more. When my furnace went this past winter both guys left with several bottles of wine when the job was done.. the first day when they hooked up the temp furnace they were able to sample some various wines and choose which they wanted.


----------



## EllenDee (Aug 21, 2012)

I have bought a bunch of corks from Www.widgetco.com

They seemed pretty good pricewise, but I particularly liked the range and how well they explained the different qualities. Their prices get cheaper the more you buy.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Aug 22, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with Doug. I also buy 1000 corks at a time and store them in my corkidor. Mine comes branded with my personal logo on them. A few other folks here get those also. When I run out of corks I know I hit the limit for that year.


Cool! Where do you get them from with your logo on them?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 22, 2012)

EllenDee said:


> I have bought a bunch of corks from Www.widgetco.com
> 
> They seemed pretty good pricewise, but I particularly liked the range and how well they explained the different qualities. Their prices get cheaper the more you buy.


 

I'll match their prices on what I carry in stock, just PM me.

EDIT: just checked their prices vs mine... I'm cheaper all around on the same items.


----------

